# Any thoughts on these seminaries?



## plep (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi all,

Greetings from Maine. This is my first post on the Puritan Boards. Nice to converse with you all. 

I'd like to get my seminary education going again, and would appreciate any thoughts you may have regarding potential options. I can't really afford to move to the area of my favorite seminary. The local options (more like 2 hrs away) are Bangor Theological (which I understand to be fairly liberal), and Grace Evangelical (something of an upstart, but probably quite conservative). 

In terms of distance ed programs--I couldn't find any discussion on Christ Theological Seminary. They have taken over the Bahnsen seminary curriculum. I took one apologetical course at Bahnsen a while back and it was excellent. I have also completed Westminster's apologetics courses and while they were great, I have to say I learned more at BTS. Westminster doesn't have a very user friendly distance ed program, so there's not many more classes I can take there. 

Do you have any thoughts on Grace Evangelical, Christ Theological, or any other ideas? 

Thanks!
Paul


----------



## larryjf (Nov 18, 2008)

As far as distance learning, I'm involved with the free ...
The North American Reformed Seminary

Other schools that you might want to look into are...
Birmingham Theological Seminary - Birmingham, Alabama | Reformed, Evangelical, Conservative
Miami International Seminary


----------



## Kevin (Nov 18, 2008)

My idea is to to call Dr Whytock at Haddington House. It is located on PEI, only 5 or 6 hours drive from you. Most courses are on-line or distence. A couple of times a year you will have the chance to travel to PEI to learn from some great reformed thinkers, if you want to. All for the low, low price...

Check this out this Haddington House Trust


----------



## ChristianHedonist (Nov 18, 2008)

from another Mainer! I'm from the Bangor area, although I'm in Texas for college. Bangor Theological is very liberal. Grace Evangelical is conservative, and you are right about it being something of an upstart. They meet for classes at the school I went to in high school (Bangor Christian). At least one of the instructors there is reformed, as well as some of the board members. The youth director at my church in Bangor has taken some courses there, as well as another guy from my church, who is a member here on the PB. Although it's not specifically reformed, I think it is a decent conservative evangelical seminary, although it is very small and has not been around long. I am not aware of any other options in Maine for you. Probably the closest out of state would be Gordon-Conwell, in Massachusetts. I don't have much info for you about distance seminary education, but I'm sure others here will. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## ChristianHedonist (Nov 18, 2008)

Kevin said:


> My idea is to to call Dr Whytock at Haddington House. It is located on PEI, only 5 or 6 hours drive from you. Most courses are on-line or distence. A couple of times a year you will have the chance to travel to PEI to learn from some great reformed thinkers, if you want to. All for the low, low price...
> 
> Check this out this Haddington House Trust



The youth ministries director at my church is currently doing the distance-learning program from Haddington House, and it seems to be going well for him.


----------



## bconway52 (Nov 18, 2008)

I am currently a student at Christ Theological Seminary. 

You can check out the website here: Christ Theological Seminary

For more info you can either pm me or contact our registrar Mr. Butler at [email protected] or the director, Rev. Chris Strevel at [email protected]


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Paul; welcome to the PB. Please adjust your signature according to board rules; see the link below my signature below. Thanks much.


plep said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Greetings from Maine. This is my first post on the Puritan Boards. Nice to converse with you all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dearly Bought (Nov 19, 2008)

ChristianHedonist said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > My idea is to to call Dr Whytock at Haddington House. It is located on PEI, only 5 or 6 hours drive from you. Most courses are on-line or distence. A couple of times a year you will have the chance to travel to PEI to learn from some great reformed thinkers, if you want to. All for the low, low price...
> ...



My wife is doing some studies with Haddington House as well. From our experience, I think it is definitely worth checking out (especially if it is feasible to drive there for occasional module courses).


----------



## APuritansMind (Nov 19, 2008)

Greetings! 

I have no information on a seminary option, but wish you well in the pursuit of completing your formal education.


----------

